# Your pet peeves about writers/writing



## namesake (Feb 27, 2012)

I usually like to share my critique but it isn't easy getting feedback even if the work is good. That  means the grammar is sound and the work is theoretically solid.

I have some grammar problems sometimes. I am getting proficient at solving that. I have practiced enough english to the point I can spot mistakes. Plus, I also know some grammar rules.

However if someone's major is english, they shouldn't make it personal buisness to leave a critique only on grammar.

Some people like to say a work is nice, but they don't give a proper critique.

There are people who do not listen to advice, or commit to writing yet think they are right.

People are use writing as a revenge tactic for critiquing their fic. Also won't accept authorities. They acccept the theory that writing cannot be learned when it can be taught imo.

People who log on and post just to recieve critiques doesn't really help the situation very much.

Those writers that keep secrets and don't share their knowledge. I know a lot of the time they are busy at work but this is too much.

The so called theory that people can't learn writing by reading books.


----------



## Rustgold (Feb 28, 2012)

> People who log on and post just to recieve critiques doesn't really help the situation very much.



That's the only one I see a problem with.  The rest are shrug-worthy.

Btw: If/when I ever get to the stage of requesting feedback on any written piece, I'll love to hear from all of you


----------



## namesake (Feb 28, 2012)

IMO the best writer personality is the one that makes friends easily, always gives feedback and is the opposite. I have one as a friend. He doesn't like reading how-to books though.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Feb 28, 2012)

Most people don't want to hear a proper critique, they want you to say "It was lovely but for a couple of minor problems..." I have been accused of being harsh, but I tend to respond to something that I that I think is good and could be even better; if that means disassembling it on the way, then so be it, it is what I do with my own poems. Sometimes I read a really good idea for a poem but which is ruined by being written in clichés; under those circumstances, and having been asked for a critique, I tell the truth, the whole truth and nothing but....

The following poem started off at about 12 to 15 lines, by working at it and removing the dross, I realised that the whole story could be told in 3 lines:

*In **V**inum **V**itae*

How sweet
the honeysuckle wine -
is this what it is to be a bee?


----------



## namesake (Feb 28, 2012)

Those are some good points. Most people critique the best pieces. I wish this were different.


----------



## namesake (Feb 28, 2012)

Bloggsworth if you want we can work together. Let me know. It seems we might have some of the same problems.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Feb 28, 2012)

namesake said:


> Bloggsworth if you want we can work together. Let me know. It seems we might have some of the same problems.



I am mercifully free of problems, I don't care enough to have writing problems!


----------



## beanlord56 (Feb 28, 2012)

What about any of this:


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Feb 28, 2012)

My biggest pet peeve is people who read my work and think, "Well this is better than I can do, so it's great! I have no criticism!"

I know it sounds arrogant, but it really is frustrating.  I know I'm a better writer than most of my friends, but I also know that in the grand scheme of things, my writing is average at best.  I'm asking for criticism because I want the bad stuff fixed, not because I'm looking for compliments.


----------



## Jon M (Feb 28, 2012)

namesake said:


> Some people like to say a work is nice, but they don't give a proper critique.


With some of the folk here, writing up a 'proper critique' will only get you in trouble. 

I prefer the atmosphere of a place like pffa (google it if you're interested). Although it can be incredibly strict at times, and is not for anyone who has a problem with authority, there is a general rule that you thank the person who has written up a critique for you, and you do not argue, because these people aren't getting paid for this, they aren't being compensated for their time. A simple thanks is a show of respect.


----------



## JosephB (Feb 28, 2012)

One of my pet peeves is people on writing forums who complain about the critiques. There will always be people who don’t really get it -- and complaining about it isn’t going to change anything. Otherwise -- you get what you pay for.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Feb 29, 2012)

It really bothers me when people ask questions like, "How do I finish my last few chapters of my book/story?" Just sit down and WRITE it.


----------



## Sam (Mar 1, 2012)

My biggest peeve is writers who advocate the notion of rules. It's an invidious practice.


----------



## felix (Mar 1, 2012)

Sam W said:


> My biggest peeve is writers who advocate the notion of rules. It's an invidious practice.



Seconded, took the words from my mouth.


----------



## Kyle R (Mar 1, 2012)

My biggest pet peeve is the writing process itself. I'm glad when it's over and I have something to show for it, but the actual writing is quite tortuous for me.

On bad days I can rewrite the same sentence for an hour straight, and still not get it right.

The good writing days, when the words flow freely, are few and far between. But I cherish them immensely.


----------



## felix (Mar 1, 2012)

As writers, I'd say that we scarcely deserve to bitch about pet peeves. Any which way you see it, it's a plum passion to have.

But still, urgh, arggh, grumble, and all that.


----------



## shadowwalker (Mar 1, 2012)

Writers who think being a writer makes them somehow omniscient. Close second, writers who use their power with words to obscure their actual ignorance on subjects (baffle with bulls***).


----------



## Chaeronia (Mar 1, 2012)

"So, what is it you do?"

"Oh, I'm a writer"

"Wow, that's great!   What sort of stuff do you write?"

"Short stories, mostly.  Do you know what flash fiction is?"

"No."

"Oh, good.  Well, in that case, mostly flash fiction."

"Sounds exciting!  Are you published?"

"..."  

"Er, well, what are you working on at the moment?"

*smug, lopsided grin*

"The big one.  My novel.  It's about the futility of society, the ironic divisions it creates, and its supersedence by the universal homogenic super conscience."

"Sounds great!  Can I read it?"

"Well, it's not finished yet.  It's a lengthy process, you know.  As a non-writer you probably don't realise that a manuscript undergoes many drafts, edits, proofreads.  It's hard work; emotionally draining."

"Just the first chapter then?  A page or two?"

"Look, writing isn't about _writing_, per se.  Writing's the easy bit.  Any old Stephanie Meyer can do that.  The _real_ skill is knowing how to, erm, you know, er, manifest ideology, calcify thought.  Treatise.  Metaphor.  Er, thematic resonance.  You know what I mean?"

"You've not started it, have you?"

"You probably don't know what I mean."

"You never will, will you?"

*eyes glaze over*

"Probably not, no."


----------



## wakingaugust (Mar 2, 2012)

namesake said:


> Those are some good points. Most people critique the best pieces. I wish this were different.




I'm the person who surfs the poetry section looking for 0 replies. Honestly. But I do that because I don't think of myself as some astounding writer or anything, my profession in life is a nurse for crying out loud! So I look for the poem that was over looked and give my 2 cents, because it looks less threatening to me. That sounds so stupid. Anyway. Even though I'm not a great writer, I'm honest. If it didn't speak to me, I'll tell you. Because I'm your audience.


----------



## JosephB (Mar 2, 2012)

One of my biggest writing pet peeves: Time is tight, so I often eat while I'm  writing. I hate when crumbs fall into your keyboard and you can't get  them out. Once my "g" wouldn't work -- I tried to blast the keys with  that canned air stuff, to no avail. Finally, I just turned the  keyboard upside down and gave it a good whack -- and that did the trick.


----------



## Jaé D. (Mar 2, 2012)

KyleColorado said:


> On bad days I can rewrite the same sentence for an hour straight, and still not get it right.



Okay, so I'm not the only one.  I don't have those good days very often either.  Probably much less often than anyone.  (I actually think I'm doing too much editing at the forefront.)   

Most of the things I read here, I agree with, some things I don't.

For example, how-to books are helpful for me.  I've learned a lot from them.  After all, some of those books are by writers themselves who are trying to offer advice to those of us who just can't figure the best techniques to write the story we want to tell.

I struggle with it.  Probably because although I've always wanted to be a writer, I let a lot of years go by without practicing it.  Now I'm in my forties and have a lot of stories accumulated in my head, one in particular that I'm working on but am having difficulty transcribing it to a readable format.   No one will ever know my story, because they won't be able to get past the gobbledygook I'm producing now.

But I'm working on it...............................................................  I have passion...


----------



## Cefor (Mar 3, 2012)

I hate the days where I look back at some of the flash pieces I've completed and think, "Who the HELL wrote that?" Because a lot of the time I write complete utter bull, and it's frustrating.

Then again, on some days, I can read those very same pieces and just laugh and smile, cause I know that I have at least a smidgen of talent hidden away somewhere inside.


----------



## philistine (Mar 3, 2012)

When journals, magazines and other such publications send me rejection letters. That really gets on my tits.


----------



## Rustgold (Mar 3, 2012)

KyleColorado said:


> My biggest pet peeve is the writing process itself. I'm glad when it's over and I have something to show for it, but the actual writing is quite tortuous for me.
> The good writing days, when the words flow freely, are few and far between. But I cherish them immensely.



Maybe not you, but I wonder whether there are people who fall in love with the illusion, and keep beating the dead cow attempting to get it out of the swamp.  Especially with the number of wannabe writers who admit to depression, sometimes letting the dead cow go can lead to a better & happier future.



namesake said:


> People who log on and post just to recieve critiques doesn't really help the situation very much.


I'm making myself a new policy of not replying to any writing topic thread where the thread's creator has less than 50 posts.  Ok, so I'm not the most sought after poster here, but still.


----------



## Cefor (Mar 3, 2012)

Rustgold said:


> I'm making myself a new policy of not replying to any writing topic thread where the thread's creator has less than 50 posts.  Ok, so I'm not the most sought after poster here, but still.



Wouldn't that discourage the newbies who want to join the community proper? There are a few I've seen who are quite active and yet post their own material, too. I'd say it's fair to give them a read and critique.


----------



## DuKane (Mar 5, 2012)

"So what do you do?"
"I'm a writer!"
"Oh ........ so when are you going to get a proper job?"


----------



## philistine (Mar 5, 2012)

DuKane said:


> "So what do you do?"
> "I'm a writer!"
> "Oh ........ so when are you going to get a proper job?"



Ahahaha! Don't we all know that feeling... :livid:


----------



## Dramatism (Mar 10, 2012)

Alright, mine is short and simple and sometimes I don't mind if this isn't true, it seriously depends.

I don't like when a character seems like anyone with no personality.  I get that many stories are about the plot, but come on, they can still be unique...


----------

